

12 Years of Portability Thanks to OpenGL: Mac - Windows - iPhone (and more) - arandomJohn
http://blog.insightvr.com/?p=209
How using a standards compliant library let me port a game that started as a CS course assignment to multiple platforms and eventually to the iPhone.
======
scottjackson
The list of games written with OpenGL:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_OpenGL_programs>

Notable games: Doom 3, Far Cry, Max Payne, the Quake series, Red Faction,
Runescape, Second Life, Spore, Star Wars: Jedi Knight and Star Wars: KOTOR,
Unreal Tournament, UT2004, UT3, Warcraft 3, WoW.

Most of the big-name ones default to Direct3D when they're running on Windows
though.

I have very little idea of how D3D and OpenGL work (I've never written
anything substantial with them), but I'm very interested in the idea of an
open standard for rendering games. That portability story in the post is
great.

What's the deal with D3D? How is it better than OpenGL?

~~~
bodhi
They were much of a muchness. Like a lot of things Microsoft, the early
versions of D3D were pretty poor, but they listened to feedback from devs and
so on and iterated it up to a worthwile competitor to OpenGL, which stood
still for many a year (extensions notwithstanding).

Also early on I think driver support was an important factor in D3D getting
traction, as proper OpenGL support was mostly only in the blindingly expensive
workstation graphics market.

Nowadays I think on the PC most games are D3D because that gets you a long way
towards an xbox360 port.

~~~
wallflower
> a long way towards an xbox360 port.

"The Xbox (name derived from "DirectX box")"

